# Green Sips?



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

I purchased these at MWFF this fall as green sips. A recent classified ad showed some young green sips that were very yellow. This along with some labeling confusion at the show has me now second guessing. Now identification via photos being what it is, what do you think? Are these green sips?
































2 of the 4 have more of a green tint to the lighter color areas, but the other 2 are def light blue.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Here is one thing, green sips, blue sips will throw out both color offsprings and sometimes their true color won't show til they are older.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

i dont have any knowlege for ya but those are some BEAUTIFUL frogs  very nice... very niceee


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

keep them and breed them, you will be very happy with them.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

I second what Julio is saying. I have talked to some bigger breeders about Green Sips when the "forsale" was posted and they were saying the froglest have been known to be yellow blue and green. I was told they have a large range of color. I love yours though, beautiful! if you decide you dont want em hit me up


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info and comments. I was thinking I remember hearing or reading that they are quite variable and that they may change as the get older so thats comforting.

Laylow- I've got 4 of them in a 120, if they end up not getting along and I need to split them up I'll let you know. Otherwise they're definitely keepers!

Chris


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

They look similar to my green sips, but mine are more of a lime green. You got to love the sips, some of the nicest frogs out there.

Alpha Pro Breeders


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

How old are they? Do you know their lineage?

The 'old line' sips were grouped into yellow sips, green sips, and blue sips (I recall there being a 'leopard sip' as well). They threw offspring that varied widely. 

The recent green sip imports, from what I've heard, tend to be more of a lime green color than the 'old line' sips (which consisted of darker green animals).


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

I don't know their exact age but definitely under year. The vendor couldn't remember for sure the lineage but thought they were Nabors. He said they'd been around "forever". I'm excited to see what color they end up with.



zBrinks said:


> How old are they? Do you know their lineage?
> 
> The 'old line' sips were grouped into yellow sips, green sips, and blue sips (I recall there being a 'leopard sip' as well). They threw offspring that varied widely.
> 
> The recent green sip imports, from what I've heard, tend to be more of a lime green color than the 'old line' sips (which consisted of darker green animals).


----------



## Nick (Feb 19, 2008)

The adults pictured in my ad were obtained from Patrick as green sips. The offspring are actually greener than the photo shows. Everyone should remember that colors are almost never represented well in photos and also vary according to what monitor you are viewing them on. On top of that, this group of morphs in particular are very difficult to photograph and my greens actually have a metallic like sheen that the blues do not have. Your sips look nothing like Patrick's line of green sips in my opinion (his contain lots more spotting which is much more reduced in size), and actually look identical to my "blue" sips that were obtained from Aaron H. I realize the variety that exists in this morph and i'm actually holding back three froglets that as of now one is yellow, one green, and the other bluer to see how they turn out as adults. Never the less, your frogs are very nice looking.
Nick


----------



## Nick (Feb 19, 2008)

Here is a pic of my "blue" sip female from Aaron.


----------



## Nick (Feb 19, 2008)

And the greens from Patrick. Pattern is very different to me.


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Nick thanks for posting pics. I agree that mine look very similar to your blue sips and not much at all like your greens. What an awesome group of frogs- such variability!


----------



## Nick (Feb 19, 2008)

Another thing that i've noticed with all my adult sips is that their color will shift at times. 
The blues some times look more greenish, and the greens will look more yellowish at times, and bluer at times (all under the same viv lighting). 
Nick


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

the pattern on them will vary just like any other frogs, so you can some with small spots and others with larger spots, but they will still throw out all colors.


----------

